# so how can i ship honey to friends?



## avalonweddingsbcs

Post office said it wont ship liquids...

how do you guys ship?

whats the easiest way of packing? and can you ship usps priority somehow?

or do you guys use USP or Fed Ex or ?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## RayMarler

I use USPS in flat rate priority boxes. 
The honey in sealed plastic containers, not glass.
It is not a liquid, as it is sold and measured by weight, not volume.


----------



## bobsim

Pretty much the same experience here. A couple of weeks ago I shipped some mason jars (glass) of honey USPS. The clerk asked me to verify that the jars were individually sealed in plastic bags in case of leakage.


----------



## GaSteve

Same here. I have shipped plastic jars inside 1 or 2 gallon zip lock bags in those flat rate "if it fits, it ships" boxes. Never tried shipping glass.


----------



## Tenbears

I ship it through the post office all the time. They ask if it is fragile liquid or perishable. I say yes to the first two. they ask me what. I say Honey, and you better take care of it My girls had to fly 2 million miles for that. I have never had a problem. I have even shipped converted honey. I just don't mention it is converted.


----------



## GaSteve

Maybe my local farmers market will let me sell my homebrew if I label it "Converted Barley".


----------



## Duncan151

I ship honey and maple syrup, every year, in flat rate boxes. My post office knows what is in the boxes and just stamps it fragile for me. That way they know which boxes to play catch with!!!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

avalonweddingsbcs said:


> Post office said it wont ship liquids...


Your local Post Office person may not be familiar with the actual rules. 

Liquids ARE mailable items per _USPS Mailability Standards_, although the packaging requirements must be followed. See Section 3.4 at this link: http://pe.usps.gov/text/dmm300/601.htm


If you get static in the future, suggest that the clerk look up DMM 601.3.4 

.


----------



## Charlestonbee

The flat rate boxes have worked for me. I really like the one lb queen line bottles with drip less plastic lids and foil seal from brushy mountain. They look nice and won't leak


----------



## MariahK

Flat rate boxes and I bubble wrap the hell out if them. I ship honey, jams, pickles. Never had a problem. I just don't tell.


----------



## sqkcrk

I ship honey in glass jars and in plastic containers via USPS quite often. The last time I did the person behind the counter repackaged the six bears into a priority box stuffed with paper. We actually tried a couple different sizes since the Bears were too tall for the one size box.

I have also shipped a case of 5 lb jars via USPS. I really make sure that each jar is wrapped and sealed so it can't break the jar next to it. It's a pain and a lot of work and I charge "Shipping and Handling" for it.

I do not recommend shipping via UPS. Unless you can package your honey in a container that can withstand a three foot drop and 75 lbs of something falling on it from three feet, chances are it won't arrive in good shape. I have found out the hard way.


----------



## aunt betty

Something you have to see if you're thinking about mailing honey in glass. 
This is why they are anal about liquids. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxX1kA-nhZk

I've mailed honey and you just shake your head no when they ask that question about liquids. (there is an eastern European country where shaking your head no means yes and vice versa so...) 
Use plastic, tape the lids on, and use big baggies justin case. Have shipped in milk jugs.


----------



## BenBee

avalonweddingsbcs said:


> Post office said it wont ship liquids...
> 
> how do you guys ship?
> 
> whats the easiest way of packing? and can you ship usps priority somehow?
> 
> or do you guys use USP or Fed Ex or ?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


USPS offers a special mail class that's perfect for shipping honey and jam called *USPS Priority Mail Cubic*. ... When you ship Priority Mail Cubic, you can load your boxes up with as many jars of honey and jam as you can pack, and the shipping price won't change! Just make sure the total weight doesn't exceed 20 pounds.


----------

